# chicano



## GamblingCamel

Do Brazilians (when speaking Portuguese) ever use the word _chicano_ to describe Mexicans, other Latin Americans or Brazilians themselves?  



> In American English, _chicano_ and _chicana_ refer to U.S. citizens of Mexican descent. The term began to be widely used during the Chicano political movement of the 1960s and 1970s.


----------



## machadinho

I don't think so.
But why would Brazilians call themselves _chicanos _at all?


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> I don't think so.
> But why would Brazilians call themselves _chicanos _at all?


Here's a fictional context. Would a Brazilian reader understand what the character means?

A Brazilian spends a year in California, returns to Brazil and says to his friends,
 "A maioria das Americanos pensam que era um chicano. Finalmente comecei assentir com a cabeça, Yes, I am a Chicano. Numa maneira de falar, nós Brasilieros sao todos chicanos nos Estados Unidos."


----------



## Vanda

The explanation is that this particular person came back influenced by the wording in the USA. Once, here, folks won't say chicanos, but mexicanos.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> Once here, folks won't say chicanos, but mexicanos.


But it seems that some Brazilian PT speakers are definitely familiar with the word.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2711/4181697637_148a06029f.jpg
Legenda: Chicano, Restaurante El Bandolero Belém PA Brasil

A Paulista video gamer uploaded onto Flickr an illustration titled "Chicano" (a character in Bomb Sp.), and another Brazilian then inserted the word into his PT comment.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thug_alone/3471122795/
"kralho bem loko mano!!!!
o faz um chicano pra min tattooa kra tem como???
abç"

I'm guessing that the commenter wants a "chicano" tattoo just like the one in the photo.


----------



## machadinho

Still it isn't a Brazilian concept. We don't see ourselves as Hispanic, GC.


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> Still it isn't a Brazilian concept. We don't see ourselves as Hispanic, GC.


Actually, the word "Hispanic" has never been very neatly defined in English. But that's a separate topic 
Words involving "stereotyping" and "profiling" are usually pocked by logical holes.

In the Flickr examples, "Chicano" is being used by PT speakers as a synonym for "Mexican."


----------



## Macunaíma

I'd never heard/seen the word chicano before. When I saw it in the title, I thought the thread referred to lawyers [here].

As Petite Hache a dit, we definitely don't see ourselves as Hispanic. Definitely.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Eu acho que, apesar de não nos vermos como hispânicos, que não somos, somos visto pelos EUA, pela Europa, etc..., como latinos, ou latino-americanos, que somos. Esses povos não nos diferenciam dos hispânicos e tendem a colocar todos no mesmo saco, com uma única etiqueta. Essa etiqueta pode ser _latinos_, _chicanos_, _latino-americanos_, _cucarachos_, etc..., que para muitos deles significarão mais ou menos a mesma coisa. Por esse motivo, penso eu, o tal brasileiro citado pelo GC não corrigia mais seus interlocutores, quando o chamavam de chicano, porque, na prática, não faria a menor diferença.

Então, GC, aqui no Brasil, ninguém se considera chicano, porque de fato não somos e também, acredito eu, que esse termo não é de amplo conhecimento. Já se eu estivesse nos EUA e alguém me chamasse de chicano, eu provavelmente não o corrigiria.

Como bem disse Pirandello, nós não somos o que somos mas apenas como os outros nos vêem.


----------



## Joca

GOODVIEW said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> *Como bem disse Pirandello, nós não somos o que somos mas apenas como os outros nos vêem*.


 

Será verdade? E ainda nos dizem que não devemos nos importar com o que os outros pensam da gente.


----------



## Macunaíma

GOODVIEW said:


> Como bem disse Pirandello, nós não somos o que somos mas apenas como os outros nos vêem.



_Così è, se vi pare_. 

Eu não ligo de ser chamado de hispânico, aborígene australiano, pigmeu, hotentote, ianomâmi, etc. Só que não custa esclarecer. Para um americano pode parecer surpreendente que nós, brasileiros, nos enxergamos tão diferentes dos latino-americanos _hispanohablantes_ como eles próprios.


----------



## machadinho

GamblingCamel said:


> Actually, the word "Hispanic" has never been very neatly defined in English. But that's a separate topic.
> Words involving "stereotyping" and "profiling" are usually pocked by logical holes.


This lack of definition _in English_ has no bearing whatsoever upon reality.
The American racial profiling of Hispanic is totally irrelevant to our identity.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> I'd never heard/seen the word chicano before. When I saw it in the title, I thought the thread referred to lawyers [here]


Chicanery. 
"Bugs Bunny dominated his social interactions through wit and chicanery."


----------



## Audie

_Paulista é gente boa
Mas é de lascar o cano
Eu nasci no Pajeú
Mas só me chamam de baiano _(L. Gonzaga e R. Granjeiro)_
_
Nós aqui no Nordeste conseguimos entender muito bem isso.

(GOOD, e no Rio qualquer um da Bahia pra cima é '_paraíba_', né?)
_
_ 
​


----------



## machadinho

Macunaíma said:


> Eu não ligo de ser chamado de hispânico, aborígene australiano, pigmeu, hotentote, ianomâmi, etc. Só que não custa esclarecer. Para um americano pode parecer surpreendente que nós, brasileiros, nos enxergamos tão diferentes dos latino-americanos _hispanohablantes_ como eles próprios.



But there's a crucial difference here. *Americans do see themselves as Hispanic.* There're millions of Hispanoablantes Americans, USA citizens born in the USA, whose mother language is Spanish. Spanish is the second language of the USA, and Hispanic culture is a major culture in the USA. The same is simply *not true* of Brazil and Brazilians.


----------



## GamblingCamel

<< Speaking of hispanohablantes >>
Are there informal and slang Brazilian PT words that refer to Spanish speakers?  Other than words like "mexicano" which refer to the national culture.

Vi minha ex-namorada dançando e beijando com um  __________ . Que loucura, ela não fala nenhuma palavra em espanhol.


----------



## Macunaíma

GamblingCamel said:


> Are there informal and slang Brazilian PT words that refer to Spanish speakers?



Não conheço nenhuma. Às vezes nos referimos aos argentinos como _hermanos_ (assim, em espanhol), mas só.

Como o Little Ax disse, nossa relação com os _hispanohablantes _não é tão próxima como se imagina. Exceção feita ao sul do Brasil, especialmente ao RS, a nossa região de fronteira é bastante despovoada. A população brasileira sempre foi concentrada na costa, longe do contato com os _hispanohablantes_. Os EUA são, de certo modo, mais _hispanos_ do que nós.


----------



## anaczz

Nos tempos de universidade, tínhamos vários colegas oriundos dos demais países da América do Sul e eram normalmente chamados "gringos", eles mesmos autointiutlavam-se assim.
Mas gringo é usado para qualquer estrangeiro, particularmente para os Norte Americanos .
Por outro lado, talvez devido ao idioma comum, nunca vi portugueses serem chamados gringos.


----------



## Dona Chicória

De gringos,de fato, não são ,mas ,às vezes, são chamados de "Portuga".

"Então, fui até a casa dela, e dei de cara com o Portuga!Ele não gostou nada de me ver chegar"



> Não conheço nenhuma. Às vezes nos referimos aos argentinos como hermanos (assim, em espanhol), mas só.



E o curioso é que nos referimos assim aos argentinos, específicamente; não aos uruguaios, nem aos paraguaios.


----------



## machadinho

Macunaíma said:


> Não conheço nenhuma. Às vezes nos referimos aos argentinos como _hermanos_ (assim, em espanhol), mas só.
> 
> Como o Little Ax disse, nossa relação com os _hispanohablantes _não é tão próxima como se imagina. Exceção feita ao sul do Brasil, especialmente ao RS, a nossa região de fronteira é bastante despovoada. A população brasileira sempre foi concentrada na costa, longe do contato com os _hispanohablantes_. Os EUA são, de certo modo, mais _hispanos_ do que nós.



Exato. Quanto à denominação, além de hermanos reservado aos argentinos,
acho que nos referimos a eles, em geral, como latinos mesmo, não?


----------



## Dona Chicória

> But why would Brazilians call themselves chicanos at all?



Já tinha percebido que para os norte-americanos e outros é difícil perceber a diferença entre os Hispanofalantes, e os Lusofalantes, e suas culturas.

Talvez fosse possível fazer compreender a diferença lembrando da que existe entre ingleses e  os irlandeses, ou  melhor até, entre irlandeses e - aí é que entra a minha dúvida : os galeses? ou os escoceses?


----------



## Macunaíma

machadinho said:


> Exato. Quanto à denominação, além de hermanos reservado aos argentinos,
> acho que nos referimos a eles, em geral, como latinos mesmo, não?



Uhmm... acho que não. Pode até ser que um ou outro diga assim, influenciado pelos filmes americanos, mas comum não é. O normal é a gente dizer a nacionalidade mesmo: o boliviano, o chileno, o uruguaio, o mexicano.

Eu me lembro de já ter entrado num pandemônio de uma discussão¹ sobre o uso do termo _latino_ nos EUA. Parece que lá tem conotações raciais, e eu sempre havia entendido que fosse lingüístico. Eles me explicaram que portugueses e espanhóis não são considerados latino lá, para a minha perplexidade. Eu perguntei como ficam descendentes de alemães, como eu, e citei a Gisele, que deve ser a brasileira mais famosa nos EUA. Não souberam me explicar. No fim, concluiu-se que eu era brasileiro mesmo. Ah, bom! 

¹ Ei-la.


----------



## GOODVIEW

GamblingCamel said:


> << Speaking of hispanohablantes >>
> Are there informal and slang Brazilian PT words that refer to Spanish speakers?  Other than words like "mexicano" which refer to the national culture.
> 
> Vi minha ex-namorada dançando e beijando com um  __________ . Que loucura, ela não fala nenhuma palavra em espanhol.



Gambler, 
Existe um termo pejorativo que é muito pouco usado, acredito eu, que é _cucaracho_. Me parece ser importado dos EUA mas eu já o vi empregado.



> (GOOD, e no Rio qualquer um da Bahia pra cima é 'paraíba', né?)



É verdade, Audie, acho que hoje em dia menos do que antigamente ( me parece), mas ainda é usado como sinônimo de nordestino.


----------



## grasshopperny

Alright, Brazilian people are the last people from Latin American who really see themselves as Hispanics followed by Portugal, France and Italy. It's mainly because of the fact that we do not speak spanish like 90% of latino's countries.
As for chicano, that's an unknown term in Brazil, if you ask a brazilian what chicanos means this person is likely to get puzzled. Just a few of them really know it.
I never say the word "hermanos" btw, I usually say "aquele latino" or "aquele boliviano" but not racistly because I am aware I'm altino too LOL. But as I told you previously brazilian people do not see themselves like any other latino country, mainly because we do not have this way of dancing and these typical songs in Brazil. 
So answering your question, this term chicano is not known in this country, other than that most of brazilian people (95% AS FAR AS I KNOW) don't assume themselves as "chicanos" but as latinos.


----------



## GamblingCamel

grasshopperny said:


> So answering your question, this term chicano is not known in this country ...



~ Did you hear something?
~ Yeah, a chirping grasshopper.
~ Don't tell me that. I'm scared of jumpin' bugs. I'm going to hide in that phone booth on the other side of Broadway.
~ ROFL, G.C. At no time has there ever been a camel as cowardly as you!​

Thank you, GrassHopper for the InPut.
And welcome to the PT Forum.


----------



## grasshopperny

GamblingCamel said:


> ~ Did you hear something?
> ~ Yeah, a chirping grasshopper.
> ~ Don't tell me that. I'm scared of jumpin' bugs. I'm going to hide in that phone booth on the other side of Broadway.
> ~ ROFL, G.C. At no time has there ever been a camel as cowardly as you!​Thank you, GrassHopper for the InPut.
> And welcome to the PT Forum.





HAHAHA

LOL


Thank you very much!
_

(ps I just asked my mom .... Mom Have you ever heard of the term CHICANO?
 And she looked at me strangely like " O___O What is this? "?_


----------



## anaczz

"Confesso" que já conhecia o termo "chicano", assim como cucaracha e cockroach como referência a latinos. Conhecia através do cinema norte americano; mas as poucas vezes que utilizei esses termos foi ironicamente em frases como:
- O que você pensa que vai ganhar emigrando para os EUA? Lá você não passa de um chicano, de um cucaracha...


----------



## olivinha

In California, I was many times considered a chicana or chicano, latina or latino (gender differentiation not applied, understandably), Hispanic, Mexican -- words that many Americans then (now?) used interchangeably. When filling out any sort of application, there was always the _Race_ box, which later was replaced by the _Ethnic_ _Group_ box. I learned that I could not choose _white_ because that was exclusively for Caucasian Americans. My only choice was _Hispanic_ which, come to think of it, made kind of sense as the word derived from Hispania, which was the Roman name for the Iberian Peninsula (which embarked what Portugal is today). So if my mom parents were immigrants from Spain, and my native language was/is Portuguese, ok, then, sure my race and/or my ethnic background was Hispanic.
Now living in Spain, I discover that I am American! Well, Iberoamericana, "from Ibero-America, referring collectively to the countries in the Americas which were formerly colonies of Spain or Portugal”. I am also a latina here, but then again, most Spaniards considered themselves (and the Portuguese and the Italians) as latinos. I can also be called Sudaca, which is a very offensive term to refer to South Americans.

So, yes, Goodview, I agree with thee: Como bem disse Pirandello, nós não somos o que somos mas apenas como os outros nos vêem.


----------



## breezeofwater

olivinha said:


> In California, I was many times considered a chicana or chicano, latina or latino (gender differentiation not applied, understandably), Hispanic, Mexican -- words that many Americans then (now?) used interchangeably. When filling out any sort of application, there was always the _Race_ box, which later was replaced by the _Ethnic_ _Group_ box. I learned that I could not choose _white_ because that was exclusively for Caucasian Americans. My only choice was _Hispanic_ which, come to think of it, made kind of sense as the word derived from Hispania, which was the Roman name for the Iberian Peninsula (which embarked what Portugal is today). So if my mom parents were immigrants from Spain, and my native language was/is Portuguese, ok, then, sure my race and/or my ethnic background was Hispanic.
> Now living in Spain, I discover that I am American! Well, Iberoamericana, "from Ibero-America, referring collectively to the countries in the Americas which were formerly colonies of Spain or Portugal”. I am also a latina here, but then again, most Spaniards considered themselves (and the Portuguese and the Italians) as latinos. I can also be called Sudaca, which is a very offensive term to refer to South Americans.
> 
> So, yes, Goodview, I agree with thee: Como bem disse Pirandello, nós não somos o que somos mas apenas como os outros nos vêem.


Very interesting comment Olivinha  and though I absolutely get your point I must disagree with the sentence somehow: we are what we are; people may think what they want or whatever they criteria accept!
When I flow to California while filling in the form to enter the country I found no possible mach for me either as there was no white European Caucasian, so I made up a new one for their consideration: World citizen! 
Que mania de pôr rótulos nas pessoas segundo as próprias restrições num mundo que reflete tudo menos isso… 
BW


----------



## olivinha

Agreed Breeze, my comment was just an illustration of how absurd labels can be. I have lived in three different countries, and I've learned that the labels I've received reflect more or less how a particular culture sees me or decides what I am, or those like me (whatever that means).
Claro que somos todos cidadãos do mundo, mas vai escrever isso numa _job_ ou _student loan application_, por exemplo. 
I go with flow, play the game, but I know who I am.


----------



## breezeofwater

olivinha said:


> Agreed Breeze, my comment was just an illustration of how absurd labels can be. I have lived in three different countries, and I've learned that the labels I've received reflect more or less how a particular culture sees me or decides what I am, or those like me (whatever that means).
> Claro que somos todos cidadãos do mundo, mas vai escrever isso numa _job_ ou _student loan application_, por exemplo.
> I go with flow, play the game, but I know who I am.


Your comment was great Olivinha! 
Of course I wrote that because I could, vingançinha sádica hehe 
Honestly I don't even see the need to precise such a thing in a job or loan application! 
I just don't go with the flow in that case! 
BW


----------



## GamblingCamel

Oi galera!
The Am EN words, _chicano_ + _latino_, are not pejorative. Both originated within Spanish-speaking communities as positive expressions of group self-identity.
Thus, they are not words that "white Americans" tend to use in an insulting manner. 

On the East Coast, where I live, _mexican_, not _chicano_, is the word in common use. I'm not sure how much _chicano_ is still said in California. 
Per my experience, most Americans will identify "foreigners" by their country of origin, if they know it.  "He's Ecuadorian, Dominican, Jamaican."
Bureaucratic forms, as foreros have mentioned, use racespeak.


----------



## machadinho

Note that Hispanic or Latino is "regardless of race", and the definition clearly says "other Spanish culture".
However *Portuguese* culture *isn't Spanish* at all! Not a bit of it.



> The race options provided hereconform to current US Federal and State guidelines governing the reporting of race and ethnicity.
> *Definitions*
> 
> 
> Hispanic or Latino: A person of Mexican,  Puerto Rican, Cuban,  South or Central American, or other Spanish culture or  origin, * regardless of race.*
> White: A person having *origins* in any of the  original peoples of Europe, the Middle East, or North   Africa.
> Black or African American: A person having  origins in any of the black racial groups of Africa.
> Asian: A person having origins in any of the  original peoples of  the Far East, Southeast Asia, or the Indian subcontinent  including,  for example, Cambodia,  China, India, Japan,  Korea, Malaysia, Pakistan,   the Philippine Islands, Thailand,  and Vietnam.
> American Indian or Alaska Native: A person  having origins in any  of the original peoples of North and South America  (including Central  America), and who maintains  cultural identification through tribal  affiliation or community attachment.
> Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander: A  person having  origins in any of the original peoples of Hawaii,  Guam, Samoa, or other  Pacific   Islands.


----------



## olivinha

Oi Breeze,
Your comment was great Olivinha! 
Obrigada! Os teus também.
Of course I wrote that because I could, vingançinha sádica hehe 
Sure you could, can!
Honestly I don't even see the need to precise such a thing in a job or loan application! 
Muitas ofertas de bolsas de estudos están direcionadas a certos "grupos ético." Chegam a ser tão específicos como Organização tal e tal oferece três bolsas de estudos. Requisito, ser mulher, nascida nos 70, da América do Sul, mas que fale português, hehehe. Should "one" play the race card here and apply for it if one "qualifiies"? 
I just don't go with the flow in that case! 
When you are an outsider, it make life less complicaded, burecratic wise, I guess. Perhaps the secret is not to lose your identy. (But then again, what it is my identy?)

Oi Camelo,


> The Am EN words, _chicano_ + _latino_, are not pejorative. Both originated within Spanish-speaking communities as positive expressions of group self-identity.


I've never meant to imply that chicano or latino were  pejorative terms.
And btw, what about the Portuguese-speaking communities? We are latino allright.


----------



## machadinho

I've been to the US lately, and it's now possible to state in their forms that you're *White* or *Black* or *Asian* or *Indian* etc. *and** Latino*.  I was able to do so twice, even on my immigration form.

*Hispanic/Latino is not a race*.


----------



## uchi.m

What am I? A Latino Asian?

I was one day talking to these professors at my aunt and uncle's house in New Hampshire, and my aunt and I were always talking in Portuguese. A ma'am came up to us and asked, somehow puzzled: why don't you speak Japanese?


----------



## GamblingCamel

GamblingCamel said:


> Actually, the word "Hispanic" has never been very neatly defined in English.


The same goes for "Latino." 

According to Wiki:


> As employed by the Census Bureau, Hispanic or Latino does not include Brazilian Americans, and specifically refers to "Spanish culture or origin"; Brazilian Americans appear as a separate ancestry group.



Racespeak and ethnicspeak in the U.S. is grounded in our political history -- on the social divisions of "black vs. white" + "Spanish-speaking vs. English-speaking".
I sympathize with Brazilians' difficulties in understanding it.


----------



## breezeofwater

olivinha said:


> Oi Breeze,
> Your comment was great Olivinha!
> Obrigada! Os teus também.
> Of course I wrote that because I could, vingançinha sádica hehe
> Sure you could, can!
> Honestly I don't even see the need to precise such a thing in a job or loan application!
> Muitas ofertas de bolsas de estudos están direcionadas a certos "grupos ético." Chegam a ser tão específicos como Organização tal e tal oferece três bolsas de estudos. Requisito, ser mulher, nascida nos 70, da América do Sul, mas que fale português, hehehe. Should "one" play the race card here and apply for it if one "qualifiies"?
> I just don't go with the flow in that case!
> When you are an outsider, it make life less complicaded, burecratic wise, I guess. Perhaps the secret is not to lose your identy. (But then again, what it is my identy?)
> Olivinha claro que te entendo o teu ponto de vista e longe de mim querer criar controversias e confusões desnecessárias. Claro que se não tivesse escolha como num caso tão específico como o que mencionaste também eu o faria, mas se não for o caso, nao gosto de ir nessa onda.
> Nem imaginas a ginástica que eu fazia para não utilizar a "expressão" _African American_ que tive de integrar ao aprendrer que dizer _a black person_ já não é aceite e mesmo considerado pejorativo na California.
> Contrariamente em França as pessoas começam a sentir-se desconfortáveis com a palavra _noir _e já praticamente só dizem _um black_ porque é "cool"...  Oh dear!!
> Estranhamente ainda não há problemas com a utilização da palvra _branco_; qualquer dia vamos querer ser chamados de beiges ou algo parecido?
> Desculpa Vanda, eu nao queria fugir ao tema que é chicano e que francamente não conhecia e que também não ouvi por lá.
> Parece tratar-se de um tipo de diminutivo está a enveredar pelos caminhos do pejorativo... (another one!!)
> BW


----------



## GamblingCamel

breezeofwater said:


> Nem imaginas a ginástica que eu fazia para não utilizar a "expressão" _African American_ que tive de integrar ao aprendrer que dizer _a black person_ já não é aceite e mesmo considerado pejorativo na California.



Hi Breeze, thanks for participating.
All of us, when we speak our native language in public space, nuance our words (with intonation, facial expression, verbal modifiers) to suit widely different interpersonal situations. As a native EN speaker, I'm sure that I'd be able to refer to somebody as "black" in a manner that'd be perceived as non-offensive. Unfortunately, when we speak in a 2nd language, we enter the linguistic battlefield, unarmed (without weapons).

To me a word like "chicano" reveals an interesting linguistic facet of 21st Century Brazilian Portuguese.  It seems that Brazilians, for whom EN is a 2nd language, make use of EN vocabulary in their conversations with each other.

This past Sunday, I started this CHICANO thread because an EN-speaking Brazilian had emailed to me his conversation with his EN-speaking Brazilian friend. The friend had told him that his shirt looked "chicano".  In response, he joked back, "Sim! Eu sou chicano.  Nós Brasilieros somos todos chicanos!"
(I don't have the email anymore, so I've had to reconstruct the Portuguese from memory)


----------



## olivinha

breezeofwater said:


> [Olivinha claro que te entendo o teu ponto de vista e longe de mim querer criar controversias e confusões desnecessárias. Claro que se não tivesse escolha como num caso tão específico como o que mencionaste também eu o faria, mas se não for o caso, nao gosto de ir nessa onda.


 Não tinha tomado desta maneira, Breeze.  Para mim, estávamos, estamos todos levando uma discussão interessante e sadia. Também aproveitei para explicar que quis dizer com _I go with the flow, play the game_ e porque via certa verdade na citação de Pirandelo.


----------



## Johannes

_It seems that Brazilians, for whom EN is a 2nd language, make use of EN vocabulary in their conversations with each other._
But I would say that in this case it only happens between those who share the common experience of having lived in the States. Chicano is definitly not a word that can be heard in every day speech in Brazil.


----------



## machadinho

GamblingCamel said:


> To me a word like "chicano" reveals an  interesting linguistic facet of 21st Century Brazilian Portuguese.  It  seems that Brazilians, for whom EN is a 2nd language, make use of EN  vocabulary in their conversations with each other.


That's true. Nowadays Brazilians not only use EN vocabulary freely in  spoken conversation in Portuguese, but also intermingled EN sentences at  that (however awkward it may sound). I would say that they even think  or try to think as if they were Americans. That is what *too much  Facebook and sitcoms* is doing to our people.

So if chicano is used in Brazilian Portuguese at all, it still is and will ever be a Spanish word *indirectly* brought in by American influence.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Johannes said:


> But I would say that in this case it only happens between those who share the common experience of having lived in the States. Chicano is definitly not a word that can be heard in every day speech in Brazil.


Exactly, Johannes. It's English-inside-Portuguese. It's a linguistic trojan horse ~~ a sleeper cell ~~ that Brazilians bring home from their years in the States.

A Trojan horse, or Trojan, is a destructive software program that masquerades as a benign application.
A sleeper cell refers to a cell, or isolated grouping of sleeper agents that belong to an intelligence network or organization. The cell "sleeps" (lies dormant) inside a target population until it receives orders or decides to act.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Originally Posted by *OLIVINHA*
> In California, I was many times considered a chicana or chicano, latina or latino (gender differentiation not applied, understandably), Hispanic, Mexican -- words that many Americans then (now?) used interchangeably. When filling out any sort of application, there was always the _Race_ box, which later was replaced by the _Ethnic_ _Group_ box. I learned that I could not choose _white_ because that was exclusively for Caucasian Americans. My only choice was _Hispanic_ which, come to think of it, made kind of sense as the word derived from Hispania, which was the Roman name for the Iberian Peninsula (which embarked what Portugal is today). So if my mom parents were immigrants from Spain, and my native language was/is Portuguese, ok, then, sure my race and/or my ethnic background was Hispanic.
> Now living in Spain, I discover that I am American! Well, Iberoamericana, "from Ibero-America, referring collectively to the countries in the Americas which were formerly colonies of Spain or Portugal”. I am also a latina here, but then again, most Spaniards considered themselves (and the Portuguese and the Italians) as latinos. I can also be called Sudaca, which is a very offensive term to refer to South Americans.
> 
> So, yes, Goodview, I agree with thee: Como bem disse Pirandello, nós não somos o que somos mas apenas como os outros nos vêem.


 
Olivinha, excelente essa sua ilustração!



> Originally Posted by *OLIVINHA*
> (But then again, what it is my identy?)


 
 Ainda citando Pirandello - não sei se deu pra notar que eu curto esse cara! -, em várias obras ele trata do conceito de identidade, como em Cosi è, se vi pare (já citada pelo Macu); Il fu Mattia Pascal; Uno, nessuno, centomilla, etc... Parafraseando o que disse num desses livros (não me lembro qual): Não somos quem acreditamos ser e nem o que os outros pensam que somos. 

Se transportarmos essa questão para a realidade brasileira, temos os exemplos já citados pela Audie: para um paulista todo nordestino é baiano e, para os cariocas, é paraibano.

Por outro lado, qualquer um que tenha os olhos puxados, para nós brasileiros, é japonês, ou simplesmente japa. O cara pode ser chinês, tailandês, mongol, o que seja, para nós é japonês e pronto. _Japonês_ virou inclusive sinônimo de igual, semelhante, idêntico. Daí a expressão: "é tudo japonês!"

Por essa mesma razão, para os americanos, independente de sermos luso-hablantes ou não, South of Rio Grande, "é tudo japonês"!


----------



## machadinho

Mas, vem cá, Piradello, por que é que a ótica norte-americana deve ser aquela que define a minha identidade? Não há inúmeras óticas? Por que não a argentina? Por que não a congolesa? Por que não a chinesa? É a suposta (e fomentada) centralidade do ponto de vista norte-americano que me arranca os cabelos.


----------



## GOODVIEW

machadinho said:


> Mas, vem cá, Piradello, por que é que a ótica norte-americana deve ser aquela que define a minha identidade? Não há inúmeras óticas? Por que não a argentina? Por que não a congolesa? Por que não a chinesa? É a suposta (e fomentada) centralidade do ponto de vista norte-americano que me arranca os cabelos.


 
Machadinho, a ótica americana não define sua identidade, apenas a interpreta de acordo com as referências de que dispõe, assim como todas as outras óticas o farão. Da mesma forma que para nós um chinês passa por japonês, para um americano passamos por hispânicos. No big deal!


----------



## Johannes

_Da mesma forma que para nós um chinês passa por japonês, para um americano passamos por hispânicos._

E turco não é sirio-libanes?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, todos os árabes são turcos, já explicado historicamente o porquê. Enquanto isso, continuamos a ser ''cucarachos'', ''chicanos'', latinos, seja lá o quê a fantasia norte-americana determine.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> Sim, todos os árabes são turcos, já explicado historicamente o porquê. Enquanto isso, continuamos a ser ''cucarachos'', ''chicanos'', latinos, seja lá o quê a fantasia norte-americana determine.


By the way, in the United States it's rare that anybody refers to himself or herself as a North American. I use that term _only_ when I write here in the PT Forum. 
Americans do not see themselves as Canadians (nor vice versa) YET we do understand why Brazilians might lump us into a single cultural category.

People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. Has anyone ever noticed how seldom PT foreros refer to the existence of Candadian, Irish, Jamaican, Nigerian, Indian, Hong Kong and Australian English?  You guys barely even acknowledge the differences between Brit EN and American EN.



> U.S. population of Brazilian Americans =  351,914 or 0.12 % of the USA population
> U.S. population of Hispanic and Latino Americans  = 50,477,594 or 16.3% of the U.S. population
> 
> _Source: US Census Bureau. Even presuming overlap among categories, the number of non-Brazilian Latino Americans is higher than 50 million._


----------



## Vanda

But let's not swerve the topic to North-American, right? This topic has been discussed to exhaustion at the old Cultura forum. Anyone willing to read about it, please refer to that forum. 
Anyway, the particular thread I've indicated had to be closed because of the sparkles it brought.



> People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. Has anyone ever  noticed how seldom PT foreros refer to the existence of Candadian,  Irish, Jamaican, South Asian, Hong Kong and Australian English?  You  guys barely even acknowledge the differences between Brit EN and  American EN.


I didn't understand what you have implied here. You are generalizing too much and this is dangerous! Anyway, forget about it. It has not to do with the topic.


----------



## anaczz

GamblingCamel said:


> By the way, in the United States it's rare that anybody refers to himself or herself as a North American. I use that term _only_ when I write here in the PT Forum.
> Americans do not see themselves as Canadians (nor vice versa) YET we do understand why Brazilians might lump us into a single cultural category.


Mas isso é outra questão...
Os gentílicos usados para os Estados Unidos da América são:
 norte-americano, americano, estadunidense, estado-unidense e, mesmo, "ianque", sendo que eu acredito que no Brasil use-se mais "norte-americano" e em Portugal "americano".
Quem nasce no Canadá é canadense (PtBr) ou canadiano (PtEu) e quem nasce no México é mexicano.
Normalmente não identificamos Canadenses e Mexicanos como Norte Americanos.


----------



## grasshopperny

Johannes said:


> _Da mesma forma que para nós um chinês passa por japonês, para um americano passamos por hispânicos._
> 
> E turco não é sirio-libanes?




Isso é a mais pura verdade, nunca pergunte para um brasileiro a diferença entre um coreano, um chinês e um japonês. Quase ninguém sabe diferenciar muito bem, e aqui no Brasil eles são todos tratados como "japa" ou aquele "japonês".


----------



## uchi.m

grasshopperny said:


> Isso é a mais pura verdade, nunca pergunte para um brasileiro a diferença entre um coreano, um chinês e um japonês. Quase ninguém sabe diferenciar muito bem, e aqui no Brasil eles são todos tratados como "japa" ou aquele "japonês".


Um amigo meu era filipino e ele tinha um tom de pele mais escura e os olhos amendoados. Conclusão: virou _japonês preto_

_Ô japonês preto da cara chata come queijo com barata??_

Só rindo pra não chorar


----------



## grasshopperny

uchi.m said:


> Um amigo meu era filipino e ele tinha um tom de pele mais escura e os olhos amendoados. Conclusão: virou _japonês preto_
> 
> Ô japonês preto da cara chata come queijo com barata??
> 
> Só rindo pra não chorar




Hahaha, pra ver, e alguns brasileiros ainda reclamam quando são confundidos com "hispânicos". Mas aqui na "terrinha" as pessoas fazem a mesma coisa.


----------



## uchi.m

grasshopperny said:


> Hahaha, pra ver, e alguns brasileiros ainda reclamam quando são confundidos com "hispânicos". Mas aqui na "terrinha" as pessoas fazem a mesma coisa.


E riem (muito) da cara do oprimido

As vezes eu me pergunto onde está a piada e não consigo achar a resposta. Então provavelmente o outro sabe algo que eu ainda não peguei. Ou, o que é pior, ele sabe de algo que eu sabia mas que eu desaprendi a saber, que eu esqueci. 

Qual é o peso, para uma pessoa, de esquecer ou querer esquecer sua própria identidade? De zero a dez, se você pudesse avaliar isso, qual valor você daria para conhecer a si mesmo(a)? 

Imagine agora tolher esse valor de uma pessoa, seja pelo fantasma do medo de retaliações ou perseguições de qualquer natureza.

Será que o opressor sabe que está oprimindo? Ele faz isso por livre arbítrio ou por estímulo exterior? Se faz por livre arbítrio, ele tem que saber o que é oprimir; se é por estímulo exterior, o opressor não precisa obrigatoriamente saber, só mimetizar dentro desse ambiente.

A experiência culmina na (des)construção do conhecimento? Eu acredito que sim

Por isso tudo não quero aprender a oprimir as pessoas novamente... pelo menos desse jeito aí que fazem com a gente, porque ninguém é de ferro 

Ou então eu oprimo todo mundo dizendo _brasileiro macumbeiro come caca no chiqueiro_ e daí ficamos quites


----------



## grasshopperny

uchi.m said:


> E riem (muito) da cara do oprimido
> 
> As vezes eu me pergunto onde está a piada e não consigo achar a resposta. Então provavelmente o outro sabe algo que eu ainda não peguei. Ou, o que é pior, ele sabe de algo que eu sabia mas que eu desaprendi a saber, que eu esqueci.
> 
> Será que o opressor sabe que está oprimindo? Ele faz por livre arbítrio ou por estímulo exterior? Se faz por livre arbítrio, ele tem que saber o que é oprimir; se é por estímulo exterior, ele não precisa saber, só mimetizar dentro desse ambiente.
> 
> A experiência culmina na (des)construção do conhecimento? Eu acredito que sim
> 
> Por isso tudo não quero aprender a oprimir as pessoas novamente...







Resumindo mais ou menos o que eu penso,  acho que isso é da própria natureza do ser humano em generalizar todos  como um povo igual e ainda tirar uma com a cara (pelo menos da natureza  dos mais ignorantes). Muitas pessoas fazem isso pq não tem um pingo de  noção do que estão fazendo como o caso que você citou do seu amigo  filipino ter sido rotulado como Japonês preto, acho que foi isso né? Bom  então, por mais que isso pareça incoerente, isso faz parte da natureza  do ser humano. Afinal fácil rir dos outros ou rotular o próximo, triste é  quando isso volta pra nós. E isso ocorre em todas as partes do mundo. EUA, Brasil, Japão e por ai vai....

A minha opinião sobre isso é mais ou menos essa, não tenho tanto  experiência de vida assim para chegar numa conclusão mais profunda.


----------



## uchi.m

grasshopperny said:


> Resumindo mais ou menos o que eu penso,  acho que isso é da própria natureza do ser humano em generalizar todos  como um povo igual e ainda tirar uma com a cara (pelo menos da natureza  dos mais ignorantes). Muitas pessoas fazem isso pq não tem um pingo de  noção do que estão fazendo como o caso que você citou do seu amigo  filipino ter sido rotulado como Japonês preto, acho que foi isso né? Bom  então, por mais que isso pareça incoerente, isso faz parte da natureza  do ser humano. Afinal fácil rir dos outros ou rotular o próximo, triste é  quando isso volta pra nós. E isso ocorre em todas as partes do mundo. EUA, Brasil, Japão e por ai vai....
> 
> A minha opinião sobre isso é mais ou menos essa, não tenho tanto  experiência de vida assim para chegar numa conclusão mais profunda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=10958683


Desculpa te pegar de cristo, g, mas é que tava entalado na garganta.


----------



## mglenadel

Em sentido pejorativo (como "chicano" é em inglês), para brasileiros vivendo nos EUA (ou ao menos na área de Washington, DC), chicanos ou latinos são chamados "cucaracha", por causa daquela musiquinha ("la cucaracha, la cucaracha, já no puede caminar, porque no tiene, porque no tiene, las patitas para andar…).


----------

